# Complete installation HP Officejet Pro L7680 All-in-one



## pjones (Jul 16, 2007)

Recently purchased the above referenced all-in-one. The CD (software) is flawed, and was directed by HP Tech Support (response to my first e-mail) to not use the CD at first, but to download an updated fix from their website. I used that installation, but it doesn't set up the fax, doesn't place the Director on desktop, doesn't place icon on desktop for Solution Center, and doesn't print test page, etc. (all things near end of a setup).

I have uninstalled, installed many times and the end result is always the same. During install, I disabled Linksys router, cable modem which has router, Norton Internet Security, anti-virus. I had removed the previous all-in-one program.

HP Tech Support via e-mail and by phone cannot resolve it. The one on the phone said that my Gateway Plug and Play drivers are corrupted, which is not correct. They are fine.

Thanks much for assistance.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

After reading your your post, if it were me, I would return the beast.
That is no way to treat an owner of a brand-new printer.
They should send you a fully-patched driver/software CD and hope to retain you as a loyal customer.

Is it possible to return it for a full refund ?

If so, you could start a new thread asking the forum for recommendations for an All-In-One printer.

Post back and let us know what you want to do.


----------



## pjones (Jul 16, 2007)

The 7680 was purchased at Office Max. The store mgr. said that is the best unit in the HP line and he will swap mine for another 7680. I cannot get a refund. HP will not discuss my receiving a refund.


----------



## pjones (Jul 16, 2007)

I called Office Max again and was told they will give refund on 7680. Please recommend the best all-in-one, brand, etc.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

I like Canon, so I would look at their top-line AIO which I think is MP 830.
See if you can find a seller that has it on display where it can be demonstrated.

Dell and Lexmark have been problematic under Vista.
Epson may be a brand to look at, I just don't like how they are pushing back on the cartridge refillers. I like to refill :smile:


----------



## pjones (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks much for your input. I saw good reviews on Canon AIO online.


----------



## macten (Oct 31, 2004)

I just replaced my old Brother unit with a Canon MF3240 and really like it. Installation was a piece of cake. They did recomend using native usb ports and not an add on card.

I did a lot of research and decided against HP. The big complaint was replacing the ink cartridges so often. My unit is laser and won't do photo's but that's fine with me.

That Brother unit was total junk. Should have got rid of it much sooner.


----------



## pjones (Jul 16, 2007)

*[SOLVED] Complete installation HP Officejet Pro L7680 All-in-one*

I purchased a Canon MP830 AIO and liked the easy, fast setup. It is much quieter than an HP AIO, does not have the "clacking" sounds of the HP when resetting. It is user friendly, and am happy with it.

Thanks to everyone for their input.


----------



## commanderlarge (Jul 23, 2007)

*HP Officejet Pro L7680 All-in-one has big problems*

It's apparent from this board, and others out there that HP has major problems with installation of the HP 7680. This machine looks great on paper, but after 15 hours of trying, with and without HP help, I have sent this printer back for a refund. Even my IT guys can't get it to work.

I installed/uninstalled many times, including with the driver HP told me to download (took 3 hrs!). Nothing works, and my (HP) computer is getting noticeably more buggy with the registry changes the printer has forced.

HP have been completely unresponsive so far. I am appalled, especially as we run 100's of their servers in my business.

Email for escalated support in the UK is: [email protected]


----------



## cheeze1974 (Jul 12, 2007)

printer only prints half of the sheet. I have reinstalled software 6 times same problemn


----------



## djleone (Aug 21, 2007)

Having similar problems with HP 7680. Purchased in June 07. Attempted to install many times...installation takes forever and aborts midstream. Called HP and they said it was a microsoft or dell problem. Prints half sheets, won't scan...and a host of other problems.


----------



## calchiquita (Aug 30, 2007)

Here's how I finally got mine to install. I told setup I would add it later. After everything else loaded I went to control panel, printers and other hardware, and clicked add printer there. The microsoft wizard did a wonderful job of finding it, adding it, printing a test page, etc. I am using Windows XP, by the way, on a Dell, and connected through a wireless router.

Of course if you notice the time stamp, it took me quite a while to figure it out - out of desperation. I like this printer.


----------

